# HS1132 goes forward OK but very slow in reverse.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm finally getting my 1132 serviced and when i checked the forward reverse I have a problem. 

it goes forward well. in fact when i push the control all the way forward it seems like it goes TOO fast. then all the way in reverse It goes very slow.

I checked the cable and it works fine. I adjusted the cable a little and watched the action of the underside and it seems like it moves all the way.

after adjusting it did go a little faster in reverse but not as fast as it should. am I on the right track regarding this cable adjustment? or could this be a right side tranny issue? I thought if it were a right side tranny issue it would not move forward or backward. only one way.

the forward seems too fast. and the reverse is too slow.

anything I am missing or checking?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If forward is too fast and reverse too slow it is likely an adjustment to the cable. When the side transmission pin fails it won't move at all or move only on one direction (slower than normal), and it is usually accompanied by skipping noises.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If forward is too fast and reverse too slow it is likely an adjustment to the cable. When the side transmission pin fails it won't move at all or move only on one direction (slower than normal), and it is usually accompanied by skipping noises.


hopefully you are right. i haven't tackled that rt job yet.

thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep us posted....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Keep us posted....


I noticed that it can be adjusted from the bottom also but it is hard to get to. should it be adjusted from the bottom? I was thinking of taking cable off to eliminate a cable that may be partially hung up. 

might as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Keep us posted....


I took the cable off from the top and it had 2 bends in it so I straightened it out and noticed that it wasn't sliding up and down so easily so lubricated it.

then readjusted it from the top and now it works forward and backwards at the right speeds.

thanks everyone.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Glad to know that it is fixed....! 
Did you use the special cable lubber......?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

no on the luber. just held cable up and down and inserted straw and sprayed a healthy amount.


----------

